# iPad et App françaises ou américaines



## lz700 (14 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

Petite question. J'utilise un iPad en Belgique. En France et aux Etats-Unis il y a énormément d'apps pour regarder du contenu télé dans le genre M6, CBS et autres.

Pour des questions de droits, impossible de regarder le contenu, mais on peut télécharger les apps.

Existe-il une méthode pour faire croire au navigateur qu'on surfe depuis la France ou depuis le Etats-unis et ceci SANS JAILBREAK. Merci

J'ai lu des trucs sur des serveurs VPN ou machins dans le genre mais j'ai pas tout compris.


Merci de votre aide !


----------

